# Recessed Soffit Lighting



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

These things are pretty sweet for retro fits or even just roughing in and cutting out later http://www.lotusledlights.com/led-r...1.html?zenid=320e3fcc36ec46da60ba707a55669b65









Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> I'm looking for some recessed LED lighting for a soffit area. I only have about 4" of depth to work with for installing the LED lights. Any suggestions on brands or products to use? Size maybe 3" or 4". Also, line voltage if possible.
> 
> 
> Single family home.


Saw an ad in CEE mag that had some surface flush mount led trims that look like recess light fixture trims. They mount to fixture boxes, or will work in recess cans as well. 4'' and 6'' Think it was Cooper or HALO.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Saw an ad in CEE mag that had some surface flush mount led trims that look like recess light fixture trims. They mount to fixture boxes, or will work in recess cans as well. 4'' and 6'' Think it was Cooper or HALO.


We've got an item that's similar to this, but it needs to mount to a deep 4" sq.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> Saw an ad in CEE mag that had some surface flush mount led trims that look like recess light fixture trims. They mount to fixture boxes, or will work in recess cans as well. 4'' and 6'' Think it was Cooper or HALO.


It's HALO
They mount into a regular 4/0 box.
Takes a big learning curve to understand how to mount to box.
End result: nice looking lights
I'll stick with regular can housings and LED retrokits


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

Juno has some nice small LED cans, and the driver fits in the same hole. Check their website. Iv'e used them before, pretty sweet.


----------



## bobbyho (Oct 15, 2007)

Take a look at Contrast Lighting. I think they may have something that fits that area.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

What did you end up using?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> What did you end up using?


Beats me. I can’t remember.:001_huh:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Beats me. I can’t remember.:001_huh:


----------

